# Sicherheit hängende Lasten



## jabba (6 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein Hochregallager, wo Baugruppen von bis 250Kg in Paletten gelagert werden. Dort werden die entnommen, und von oben in zwei Bearbeitungsmaschinen eingesetzt.
Im Einrichtbetrieb oder bei Störungen muss die Türe der Maschinen geöffnet werden können, dann würde man sich aber eventuell unter der 250Kg Palette befinden. 
Meines erachtens wäre das "Arbeiten unter schwebenden Lasten" und somit wären zwei unabhängig wirkende Bremsen notwendig. Weiterhin will der Kunde bei offenen Türen teachen können (Antriebe sind Indradrive). Auch hier wäre eine Bedienung nach meiner Kenntnis nur mit überwachter sicherer Geschwindigkeit und mindestens einem Totmanntaster (Zustimmtaster) erlaubt.

Da sich mein Kunde nicht überzeugen lassen will (Natürlich die Kosten), wollte ich mal hören ob ich die Sicherheitsproblematik richtig sehe, oder ob Ihr das eventuell auch ohne zusätzliche Sicherheit macht.

Im Einrichtberieb, will der einfach nur per Software den Override begrenzen, und die Sicherheit der Türen über ein Relais ausschalten.

Also bei so etwas verzichte ich eigentlich aus Haftungsgründen lieber auf den Auftrag .

Punkt 2 :Gehört zwar in Antriebtechnik, geht aber um die gleiche Anlage.
ich muss mit dem Handling eine Schräge fahren, eine FM oder 315T wäre eigentlich mit "Kanonen auf Spatzen" geschossen.
Ich wollte eine Achse als Master nehmen, und aus dem Wegstreckenverhältnis die Geschwindigkeit der zweiten Achse vorgeben.
Zusätzlich würde ich über eine Funktion sie Sollposition der zweiten Achsen überwachen (Schleppfehler).
Geschwindigkeit der SPS würde reichen ca 600mm in 10s und Genauigkeit +-2mm oder größer. Daher nichts kritisches, die Palette muss nur schräg an der Schutzverkelidung entlang in die Maschine fahren.
Hat so etwas schon mal einer umgesetzt ?


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2008)

Also bei der Sicherheit solltest du keinerlei Kompromisse eingehen, du bist verantwortlich, nicht der Kunde, wenn was passiert. Die Indradrive haben ja eine (ich glaub als Zusatzoption?) Möglichkeit, recht einfach sicher betrieben zu werden, mit Totmanschalter und sicherer Geschwindigkeit, alles im Servo integriert. Außerdem würde ich mir mal ansehen, ob es lohnt, einen Indradrive mit MLD (integrierte SPS auf Codesys-Basis) zu nehmen und den zweiten (oder auch dritten, wenn vorhanden) mit dem MLD-Servo im Verbund zu betreiben. Du kannst dann von der MLD aus alle verbundenen Servos getrennt, oder auch über eine Kurvenscheibe verbunden fahren. Damit ließe sich das Problem mit der Schräge direkt in den Servos lösen. Die MLD gibt den Befehl zum Aufsynchronisieren, dann verfährt man Antrieb A sie Schräge entlang, Antieb B folgt, über die Kurvenscheibe verbunden. (Ich hatte einen Drehantrieb, aber ich denke, das geht auch linear.)  Nach der Schräge, kann man die Synchronisation wieder trennen und getrennt verfahren. Das Alles geht fast ohne zusätzliche Arbeit mit den mit der MLD mitgelieferten FB. Bei meinem Projekt hatten wir noch eine S7 als übergeordnete Steuerung, verbunden mit der MLD via Profibus. Position und Geschwindigkeit, sowie Start kamen über den Profibus, den Rest hat die MLD erledigt, Rückmeldungen wieder über den Profibus. Ich hatte erst geglaubt, daß das mit der MLD nie problemlos funktionieren wird. Aber seit der IBN vor ca. 6 Monaten gab es von der Seite keinerlei Probleme, das hat mich dann doch überrascht  . Einziges Problem, das ich hatte, die Profibusschnittstelle zur MLD ist etwas limitiert, kann also nur eine bestimmte Anzahl E/A-Wörter nutzen.


----------



## jabba (6 Januar 2008)

Hallo ralle,

danke für die Info´s.

Hab den Kunden auch vorgeschlagen dies im Antrieb zu machen.
Die 315T wollte ich nicht einsetzen, sondern eine 315F.
Über den profisave könnte ich den indradrive mit der erweiterten Sicherheitsfunktion dann ansteuern, und auch überwachte reduzierte Geschwindigkeit fahren. Weiterhin hätte die 315F den vorteil der einfacheren Projektierung. Die Verschaltung würde einiges an Pnoz'en erfodern, bzw Pnoz Multi.

Bin gerade mal ein paar Infos am sammeln, die ich denen morgen auf auf den Tisch knallen werde. Ist halt ein neuer Kunde, aber beim ersten Auftrag hatte ich die Diskussion auch schon, konnte mich aber durchsetzen.


----------

